
Conversations with Juggernaut Founders - The Foundry with Chris Read - hdubugras
Hey HN -<p>Brex is excited to bring you our podcast on startups and founders: The Foundry with Chris Read. The podcast focuses on how leading startups are building the future, and the companies and founders behind this.<p>Our first two episodes are with the CEO of Birchbox Katia Beauchamp (live) and the CFO of Warby Parker Steve Miller (out next Tuesday). High-points for me were Katia cold-emailing Steve Jobs and how Steve knew Warby was special.<p>It&#x27;s now live at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podcast.brex.com&#x2F;<p>There&#x27;s also an insight tweetstorm of takeaways at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;brexthefoundry&#x2F;status&#x2F;1108398158730518528<p>Keep a lookout for more great content in the future from Brex.<p>Let us know who you&#x27;d like to see and what you need to know!<p>- Henrique
======
brexthefoundry
A quick update! The podcast has moved to its final home at
[https://brex.com/thefoundry](https://brex.com/thefoundry)

We also have a new episode up with Warby Parker CFO Steve Miller — and an
associated insight thread at
[https://twitter.com/brexthefoundry/status/111061791165413785...](https://twitter.com/brexthefoundry/status/1110617911654137856)

